# 2009 Shiatsu Massager Psycho Halloween Prop



## Joiseygal

I tried doing a prop with the Shiatsu Massager. I really liked Jokers version of the Psycho (shiatsu) Sam, so I wanted to do a prop similar. I am doing a tortured chamber in my haunt display this year and I thought this prop would be a good for that scene. I hope you like it:


----------



## lowdwnrob

Very nice. I plan on making one at our MNT this month


----------



## Scary Godmother

That is so cool!! With the wig and body, it looks so realistic! Great job on the face as well, and great movement. Nice work!


----------



## doggieshop

Very Cool!!! I Like how the face came out. You got alot done since last week.


----------



## turtle2778

You did great Joisey!! ME TOO ROB, MEE TOO!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

lowdwnrob said:


> Very nice. I plan on making one at our MNT this month


I love these shiatsu motors they are actually very easy to work with. I can't wait to see your prop from the Make and Take...that includes you turtle. 

Also thanks doggieshop and Scary Godmother for the nice comments about the face. I'm really happy about how the face came out. I got the idea of the stitches from NoahsFentz.


----------



## Spooky1

He looks crazy, Joiseygal. The movement on your psycho is great. I wonder if a heavy duty spring could be used in the neck of a prop like this so you'd get a little bending at the neck when he moves.


----------



## joker

Looks great Joiseygal!

Glad to see that one of my props has inspired someone.


----------



## The Watcher

Very nice Joiseygal. You did a great job on the head.


----------



## DeathTouch

Cool! And the music is kicking.


----------



## Joiseygal

Spooky1 said:


> He looks crazy, Joiseygal. The movement on your psycho is great. I wonder if a heavy duty spring could be used in the neck of a prop like this so you'd get a little bending at the neck when he moves.


I'm going to try cutting a slit at the neck and putting two plastic ties like suggested at my Make and Take meeting. I will try that tonight and show the results. I agree that it needs a little movement in the neck.

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!


----------



## sharpobject

Turned out great Sharon. Can't wait to see all your amazing props in person.


----------



## Terrormaster

Looking excellent Sharon. I still say a spring or bungee cord in the body would help make the movement more jarring. 

For the head, not sure how you'd go about doing it but I was thinking something like a bobble head.


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks to Sharpobject and Doombuddy for supplying the Shiatsu Massager. I have such a hard time finding these massagers, so I really appreciate you taking the time out to get me one. I hope the both of you can come to see my display especially since it will be way better than last year. Also Terrormaster when I add that movement to the neck I will give a bungee cord a try for the body. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Very nice! Those massagers make for some great movement don't they.


----------



## lewlew

That looks GREAT! This project has to go high on the list for next year.


----------



## spideranne

Love it. I have one extra and I'm torn between making something standing or sitting.


----------



## DoomBuddy

Very nice Sharon. I like the chains.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Great job!! I love it!!!


----------



## fritz42_male

Very nice movement. I didn't think of using a shiatsu for the whole body thing like this!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Very cool. You are turning into a prop-master!


----------



## hpropman

Sharon you are on a roll this year - just smoking - I love him I think that he turned out perfect. The face the music, the eyes just perfect.


----------



## Warrant2000

Great job!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow really turned out well. I love how the shiatsu props are evolving.


----------



## nixie

Great job!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I did some improvements on my Shiatsu Massager. I added plastic ties to the neck to give better movement. I also relocated the plastic straps that hold the shiatsu massager in another location for a more back and forth movement. I gave the Psycho prop a new hairdo and repainted the face. I'm still not sure if this will be the final look for my display. Does the head look better or worse? I am happy with the movement, so I think I will leave it except I might tweak the strap that holds the shiatsu massager in place. I really like this prop, but I want to it to look as real as possible. So my question is should I replace the head with a mask or does the head look ok?
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzKuOf2719k[/nomedia]


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hey joisey, great job!! IMO the new coloring on the face looks great (look at 0:20 on the video) - not sure you need a mask now. If you really want to tweak it, my only suggestion would be to maybe mess the hair up a bit more and run a strand or two down between the eyes (help break up the forehead area a bit)? If you REALLY want to be picky, perhaps you could narrow and round off the shoulders _slightly_?

Cool prop! Another shiatzu massager finds its true calling......


----------



## Just Whisper

amazingly well done. I really love it. I really have to get busy on mine soon.


----------



## IMU

Very well done ... great job! 

I like it better with the improvements and I don't think you will need a mask.


----------



## Devils Chariot

Who Wheee that's cool! Hey I see you got those crazy plastic eyes. Gives it an extra human dimension. Neat neat Neat!


----------



## Bethene

this is a awesome prop, joiseygal, I so want to make a shiatzu prop, but am having trouble finding a cheap one,


----------



## shar

Amazing!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Bethene said:


> this is a awesome prop, joiseygal, I so want to make a shiatzu prop, but am having trouble finding a cheap one,


Bethene I had a lot of trouble finding shiatsu massagers. I went for 6 months searching at my local thrift store and garage sales. One day I went to my local thrift shop and they had three for 7 dollars each. Than I went to a garage sale shortly after that and found two for $10. I guess when it rains it pours. Anyway don't give up on your search because you will find some. When you do you will be very busy!  Also thanks again for the nice comments.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your video has been removed, I would like to see it if I could.


----------



## Joiseygal

It should be there BD. Here is the link:


----------



## PirateLady

Great job... I found two massagers at goodwill for my hubby. He already has a couple ideas on what he wants to do with them..


----------



## fick209

the 2nd video with improvements you made has been removed...but he looks great in the 1st video


----------



## FreakinFreak

I like it!


----------



## Lunatic

That looks great Joiseygal! I realize this thread is a little old but great stuff just the same. I too have had trouble finding a shiatzu messager. I always thought if I come across one that I would do something like this, too. Thanks for reviving the inspiration.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow guys thanks for bringing up this thread because you just reminded me that I need a mask for this prop. I ended up using a mask last year for this prop, but I'm going to use that mask for another prop this year. I've done three props using shiatsu massagers. I love them! Anyway I think once you work with the shiatsu massagers you will want to make a few props with them because they are easy to use with a great effect. Thanks again guys!


----------



## pyro

wow nice movement looks good sharon


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Pyro. Actually I have a video clip at 1:08 that shows my prop in action. The mask in that video is now made into the Zombie Wallker prop. I think I might put a clown mask on it this time since I am doing a clown and zombie theme. It really doesn't work as a clown prop, but I'm running out of time and have to use what I have. Anyway check it out at 1:08 on the video:





Here is what I did with the mask for this years display:


----------

